# Coca-Cola Jerky (with backstrap)



## benjaminkramer (Jun 9, 2014)

On to my 3rd project with my MES 30". Came across this jerky recipe:

http://spicedblog.com/homemade-beef-jerky-and-the-masterbuilt-digital-electric-smokehouse.html

I enjoy a nice refreshing Coca-Cola every now and then, so, I thought what could be better than an opportunity to smoke, let alone smoke venison, let alone smoke venison marinated with Coke! Obviously I substituted the called for sirloin tip roasts. I had a beautiful back strap in the freezer and thought, I've had it this long, let's slice and smoke. Cut against the grain and followed recipe to a T, with the exception of the Krazy Salt. I used Penzey's BBQ3000, which is a close equal and I think a little sweeter which I enjoy.  Set the smoker to go at 180° and started some hickory chips. The meat was in the smoker for 3:23. The end result was a great tasting jerky that I'm proud to say was truly field to table with minimal middle man intervention. Unfortunately, I'm not quite at the point where I process my own harvest, but, someday maybe. 

Enjoy the recipe, highly recommend. 













IMG_1673.JPG



__ benjaminkramer
__ Jun 9, 2014


















IMG_1986.JPG



__ benjaminkramer
__ Jun 9, 2014


















IMG_1987.JPG



__ benjaminkramer
__ Jun 9, 2014


















IMG_1988.JPG



__ benjaminkramer
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## sb59 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jerky? With a backstrap? If I knew you well I could no longer call you friend!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks great! But why with such a tender meat like backstraps? I prefer HQ for that. I save the backstraps for the grill.


----------



## benjaminkramer (Jun 11, 2014)

I was so proud of this deer (my first buck), I thought of it as a way of honoring the relationship he and I had. I also think a lot of it had to do with impulsiveness to fire up that smoker with whatever I had in the freezer!

I knew I would take some flak for it, I'm ok with that, haha, thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## elginplowboy (Jun 11, 2014)

I too use back straps for jerky. Wife and kiddos won't touch it otherwise but jerky will be gone in a day. Lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2014)

To each their own, but I gotta side with a couple of folks who stated that back straps are for the grill !  I personally could not make them into jerky.... But that's just me, again to each their own !


----------

